# Three note composition in (triplets if you like)



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Similar to the three word story but different........

The time signature is user dependent, musical timbre etc

I'll start with Bm G C :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe this Instead?????


----------

